# Lemon Taste or Smell



## Ernest T Bass (Jun 30, 2014)

I made 5 gallons of skeeter pee from krud from elderberry wine. Everything went as planned, fermented down to .993, added sparkolloid and cleared beautifully, I don't think if I had filtered it you could have noticed any change. 
My question is, I can't smell any lemon or taste any lemon, it taste kinda fruity, but shouldn't it have a little lemon taste and smell? And it also taste like it is way higher than 10%, more like 13 or 14%, but that's just a guess. Would the higher % of alcohol cause it to loose the lemon smell and taste?
Thanks
Semper Fi


----------



## NorCal (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey Ernest, my batch definitely had a taste of lemon, albeit weak. I would back sweeten and bottle. You can always add a lemon wedge when served.


----------



## pjd (Jul 3, 2014)

NorCal said:


> Hey Ernest, my batch definitely had a taste of lemon, albeit weak. I would back sweeten and bottle. You can always add a lemon wedge when served.



I find skeeter pee is best served in a tall lager glass with ice cubes and one half lemon, slightly squeezed then submerged in the pee.


----------

